# Spraying mud with airless. Help!



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried spraying mud with my airless today. Sure showed a lot of texture. Like I was putting too much mud on and it pitted what was on the wall. Was my mud too stiff? Was I trying to cover too much of the surface? Do you completely cover the wall or leave it a little transparent and when it dries it is all white and sealed? Hoping for some more guidance...
Tim


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Tim
What type of machine were you using and what size was the tip of the gun, did you mix the mud loose or was it like a skim coat mud texture.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I was using a Graco 1595 with an HD 427, then I tried a Rac X 1229. The mud was pretty close to paint consistency. In my opinion, thin but, I'm not sure how thin to make it. Wondering if my pump is big enough. You guys use a Mark IV or V, don't you? I'm not sure how mine compares.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

tim. something don't sound right,,, I use a mark4, it sprays it on fine, I don't thin the mud quite that much, but close tho, I thin it to what we call stomp mud, its just a little thinner than my tapeing mud, without seeing whats going on, I can't really say for sure,might be the gun that your rig has on it, the gun on mine isthe one that came wioth the mark4, it has a graco 425 tip (if my memeory is right), one thing to check is remember to pull ALL the filters out, in the gun, and in the sprayer. If you didn't pull them out that may well be the problem, 

good luck


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

another thing Tim, not being a painter, don't really know all I should about sprayers and all, The gun that came with the mark4 has the hose running to "just behind the tip", in other words it does'nt run through the handle of the gun, like it does on my sprayer rigs, Maybe someone that knows a little more about sprayers can explain what that means, but it probbly has alot to do with the spraying of mud.another thing is that the mark4 has a bigger hose, with the last few feet reduced down to the smaller size right before it hits the gun. don't know if that makes a differance either, ,,

in other words I don't know, but the mark4 sprays it just like paint, it will spray it thick or thin without much differance, I would venture a guess that its in the gun that your using, IF your pump is strong enough


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Capt-
I added another gun and got the two fingered "Silver or Silver line" from Graco and it sure sprays texture and paint nice!! The gun does have the metal hose than goes in back of the tip like you described. I also bought some hose that is the next size smaller than what came with the Mark(s), it's nice not to be fighting with that heavy hose while painting.

Thanks again Capt-- for the skim coating tips as I am learning too.


----------



## jakester (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Tim 
the Capt is 100% right pull all the filters out, the machine that your using is designed for high output and multiple guns, with the mark 4 or 5 you will not have any problems with it, I think it just may be that your pump is just not designed for mud, if you want to achieve a leval 5 finish there are other ways to do so, one way is, if the area is not to big you can roll on the mud and wipe off, the other way is to use a product from Sherwin Williams called Builders Solution surfacer you should spray this on for best results, you can use your machine or any type of sprayer that can use up to a .027" tip. We started to use this system and product, and we have had very very good results with it not only can you get a level 5 but it also has a high build primer built into it and that eliminates any flashing, might be worth your while to try it out I think you will be happy with the results. All the best 
Jake


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks to all for your comments and tips. You are all most helpful. I am wondering if my pump is big enough. I had the mud thinned to at least as thin as primer, maybe a touch thinner. After it dried, it looked great. Another thing was the amount I used. I used ten gallons in a room 16x12 with 8 ft ceilings. I did the ceiling and one wall.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I suggest you retire Tim. This whole debocle has the forum worried beyond comprehension. I will accept your resignation upon answering of this note of FORUM.:laughing:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I shall resign and retire But I don't really want to...


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I do.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

_..._


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

You're a crazy man taper!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Akron the college and not Akron the prison like most of the guys that have worked for me.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Tim, I only usually spray for double crows foot, single stomp brush, then a knock-down. I have a pool room coming up that's 10,000 ft. scissor trusses that's level 5. I would like to get other suggestions on how to white coat this job. I have a Speeflo, Hydra Pro 4. What Tip?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried spraying with my Speedflow with a HD427 tip then I tried with a 1231. The mud really needs to be thin, but when dried it really looked nice and even. You have to be careful to keep the gun the same distance from the wall from top to bottom. It is natural to be closer to the wall in the middle and further away at the top and the bottom. reading about Sherwin Williams Builders Solution surfacer and finish. They sound good. But I think if you spray the mud then prime with a good sealing primer and finish it would look great. Those guys are talking spraying with really thick mud with the Mark V. But I think the your sprayer is like mine and we would just have to thin our mud more. Besides it should get more coverage when thinned.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

The 427 tip gives you an eight inch wide pattern. The 1231 gives you a 24 inch pattern. Much faster and better coverage. We always use a 1231 or 1229 for spraying primer.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

So my 435 is no good? I have been using this tip with my SS since I started.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

12:32 my friends . Time for nite-nite.:sleep1:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> So my 435 is no good? I have been using this tip with my SS since I started.


I'm betting it'll work. Your tip size is 35, that's a bid ol' hole in the tip.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

about coverage, 8 buckets will cover cielings and walls on 250 board house with the mark4 pump


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, I am doing something way wrong. You're right, I should retire before I get into more trouble. Ummm...:sad:


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

When I talked to the Graco rep. way back when he told me if I use mudd then thin it down and put some dawn in it, he says the dawn helps it flow better and lay down better. Anyfrickenhow, he said to lay it won like a high build primer and walk away, it will dry in white and look great...

BTW, the MarkV is not really the cats-azz but does work well for guys who need a texture sprayer and airless machine. Instead of having to buy two separate machines I got the markV. The forty gallon hopper is great though!


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I'm not sure how Capt Sheetrock can spray the mud that thick without texturing. I'll try the Dawn. It makes sense. 
The thing I don't like about the airless being the texture machine and prime/paint machine is the breakdown. Airless typically have a pretty high maitenance record. I like a sepearte machine. It is costly, though.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

The only thing that really wears out is the pump, and a rebuild kit is fairly inexpensive. I have also heard the mother board has gone out on a few people.
I hated dragging the HP (now it's the RTS) around and up and down stairs. The machine worked slow but well but the short heavy hose sucked azz.
I could not afford a truck mounted rig and it would not be practical for me since I do a lot of commercial with smooth walls. So I went with the next best thing, the Mark V.
Cleaning the mark is great though, even with the big hopper. I can clean that out quicker than the Graco RTX/HP .


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Makes sense to me. I agree with you on the Graco. Lugging it upstairs. I wore one out every six months. Bought three. We do almost all residential and they want mostly textured ceilings and walls. Do you spray most of your commercial jobs with mud? Or do you leave it up to the painters? Our painters can hardly be trusted to even use primer. I wonder how that job Raven was doing in Canada turned out with the painters not using primer...
Thanks again for your ideas. It is nice to be able to ask others.


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I have 100 ft of hose on the mark4 so I don't have to drag it upstairs, unless its a three story job. I've been thinking about this thread abit, and I think that your problem is most likely the gun thats on your rig,asumming that your pump is strong enough to pump the mud), Not really knowing alot about the ins and outs of airless rigs, it just seems to me that the gun that has the hose hook in right behind the spray tip, has got to be better for spraying mud than a regular gun that runs paint through the handle.For knock down and texture I still use the ole hopper and an air compressor, I know thats 20 years behind the time, but I only do one or two a year, just don't do it enough to upgrade


----------

